
Fix Chrome prioritizing search words over visited sites in address bar - Androider
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/05/14/fix-chrome-prioritizing-search-words-over-visited-sites-in-address-bar/
======
Androider
This thing was driving me crazy since the last Chrome update a few days ago.
Entering "cn" into the address bar would put "Google search for
CNAMEAlreadyExistsException" as the first autocomplete entry, a term I've
randomly googled once, instead of cnn.com which is a site I visit every single
day.

Is this a new dark pattern to drive more traffic to google.com?

